# Has anyone Exited at the Pharr (Reynosa) Bridge lately?



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Have they finally managed to get the direct shortcut cuota from south of town off of Route 97 open? We came through there in January and were able to use it going south though not officially open. Lots of other folks doing it too, they just detoured around the toll booths that were way out on the south side of town just before you hit Route 97.

No problem to do that again but we are going to be helping a Mexican couple who bought our RV bring it back down. It would be hard to drive that around the toll booths. In a car, no problem.

Apparently, the hold up is that they tried to sell this short stretch in a package of toll roads and basically, no one bid a decent price for the package. So it could very well be sitting there still, finished but not officially opened.

This bypass completely misses all of Reynosa and goes straight to the Pharr bridge, passing just east of the airport.


----------

